
Scientists say mysterious 'Oumuamua' object could be an alien spacecraft - lquist
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/amp/ncna931381
======
ggm
Is that scientists or "scientists" because the air-quotes matter quite a lot.

------
simonblack
Then again, it could have been a cream-filled doughnut. (Which would have been
_slightly more likely_ than an alien craft.)

